# just a thought- southeast/midwest chapter of smf



## gypsyseagod (Aug 30, 2007)

for us midwesterners/southern folk that missed the smf gathering. i got summersville,wv locked in for october. but, i was thinking maybe for spring before we all get started on comps or festivals or just a winter breaker. a gathering around here somewhere. we have barren river state park & a great lake but we're (not just cause it's close to my house) 2.5 hrs fron indiana, 1.5 hrs from nashville,and about 4-8 hrs from wv,knoxville, or n.c. any thoughts on a regional spring gathering ? maybe even up in louisville ?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 31, 2007)

That's a long drive for me!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 31, 2007)

well debi i do hope you can make summersville. p.s. my dad in law is a vietnam era seabee,excop,stihl college cert. small engine mech, & loves my food (prolly not me though-lol)loves smokes balogna..the mom in law makes her own cheese & milk has icelandic sheep & jessi(the oldest daughter) - works a spinning wheel & a loom i bet y'all would get on well.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 31, 2007)

I didn't know that Kentucky folk considered themselves Midwestern.  I guess that if you can't be from Kansas, you can at least pretend!  

Just kidding by the way!  KY is about 6 to 8 hours (via I-70 to Evansville Indiana then southward) from me so it would be a pretty heft drive for me as well.  But there are enough folks near you that it might work out.


----------



## stringcheese paul (Aug 31, 2007)

I think the main thing holding people back from attending these events would be distance.  If it were closer I would be there in a heart beat.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 31, 2007)

like i said - we (as in me & fam) could go north a few hours. i was just giving a ball park idea from where i am. btw evansville is 150 miles north of me.and i'm actually born & raised in south way south texas- everything north of the alamo is yankee... lol


----------

